# Roundhead jig question



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

How important do you think the eyes are on roundhead jigs. I'm painting these simple, one color. I know some guys feel they don't even need paint. I put a bunch of eyes on mine today, but can't decide if I'd be just as good to leave them off.


----------



## fishingwithjohnnyjohnson (Jan 2, 2010)

For the last 3 years I have always use unpainted jig heads have have not dropped in my catch rate in the least bit. My main method of fishing is with the jig-1/8 oz mostly--I fish rivers and creeks. John.


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Personally I don't think it matters in rivers. I fish the Illinois and Wisconsin Rivers for walleye, sauger and saugeye. After dragging or bouncing a jig for awhile the paint and the eyes get chewed up by the rocks. I never noticed a decrease in catching fish. But in some of the lakes I fish it's different. The walleyes are more color conscious and I think it makes a difference in presenting the fish with a more natural jig with color being #1 and then eyes. I can tell you that from a selling standpoint eyes on any jig always sell more quickly than jigs without eyes.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

I mostly fish unpainted jigs for sauger and walleye in the Ohio river.Sometimes I will loose 10-15 jigs in a five hour trip.Most everyone that fishes around where I do are using unpainted jigs now while a few will put on a new one if it gets flaked off some.Have noticed some difference in the color twister tail being used.
Jake


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

I dont think it matters at all...Matter of fact I paint most of my jig heads with no eyes at all and the saugeyes and walleyes hit it the same way.And just like cadman said,The eyes get chewed up by the rocks so I dont think it matters at all......JMO.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I agree that it doesnt make a big difference. Having said that I still like to paint them on my crappie jigs (using a sharpie)


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I dont put the eyes on them when I paint them, but I carry both a red and a black Sharpie in my bag to put eyes on in a few seconds if needed. I think it makes a big difference at times but I dont want to spend the time to put eyes on all the thousands of jigs I have made. I did get some stick on eyes at Cabelas to put on the live bait jigs I made to make them look pretty but the fish dont seem to notice how pretty they are. Sure catches my eye tho.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

yeah I ended up laying them out and painted eyes on most of them. I buy them that way so why not paint'em on. May not be important, but I guess it's a confidence thing. I had a couple colors that sparkle so left them off


----------

